# Eric Gordon predictions?



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I realize that not much should be expected of rookies, especially those as young as Gordon. But the rookies that normally do fare well are the electric combo-guard scorers in the mold of this kid. I could actually see him having a Ben Gordon type impact with a much higher ceiling for the future. Any statistical predictions? More importantly, any impact predictions?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure, I don't think he's as good as everyone predicts he will be. I like the pick, but I feel like this draft was quite weak, I'm hoping to be wrong about Gordon however.

I'd say for a rookie year, maybe 5.6 points a game in 15 minutes?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'll be really optomistic and say:

20-22mpg 
12-14ppg
43% fg
38% 3pt
78% ft 
2.5rpg 
1.5apg 
1 spg 
.3bpg 
1.5topg


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know depends on his playing time but I could see him putting up 10 PPG off of the bench, especially when he has Baron finding him open for 3!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I definitely see him averaging double figures in points. At the same time I feel as though he's going to struggle a lot to begin with and then settle down by the end of the season as a reliable outside weapon for us.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I realize that not much should be expected of rookies, especially those as young as Gordon. But the rookies that normally do fare well are the electric combo-guard scorers in the mold of this kid. I could actually see him having a Ben Gordon type impact with a much higher ceiling for the future. Any statistical predictions? More importantly, any impact predictions?


i have high hopes for gordon, but these are realistic hopes. im not going to pull a blazer fans self-satisfying predictions of greg oden coming right into the nba and dominating (even dwight howard got dunked on by kobe). instead he will most likely be the clippers eighth man behind jwill and ricky davis so he will at most average around 10ppg, but most likely less imo.
he probably wont be stunning on defense though and i think he will be less than mediocre on the defensive front in his first year.

as for impact predictions i am hoping he can make a statement that he will end the drought of clipper draft choices that becoming draft busts/ terrible decisions of recent memory. we all know olowakandi but what about lviningston(health issues), korolev (granger still available), and even soon to be thornton (shows hes good but bayless was still on the board). i dont know if he can be a team leader but if he can maybe the clippers have got their man who can finally make a outside shot in a close game, something i havent seen since cassell and simmons left the team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

<20 minutes a night, scoring 7.9 points, grabbing 3 boards, dishing 1.2 assists while shooting 48% from the field and 37% from the arc. He won't get the playing time because his defense will keep him on the bench and give Ricky Buckets more time due to Ricky being somewhat of a vet.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It depends on how much playing time he gets. I think he should be the starting SG, and if he got 25-30 MPG, I could see something like this:

4-8 points from free throws per game. He gets to the line A LOT
3-6 points from behind the arc per game. I just can't see him going that often without hitting at least one three.
4-6 points from inside the arc. He's likely to get a couple of fast break points or FGs after driving to the basket and not getting fouled.

It's a wide range, but I'd say a minimum of 11 PPG, and I don't think 20 PPG would be out of the question (assuming he gets enough PT and stays injury free). 

I think he'll be a pretty good perimeter defender as well. Might take a little longer for him to get better at team D though.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> It depends on how much playing time he gets. I think he should be the starting SG, and if he got 25-30 MPG, I could see something like this:
> 
> 4-8 points from free throws per game. He gets to the line A LOT
> 3-6 points from behind the arc per game. I just can't see him going that often without hitting at least one three.
> ...


I agree, he should definitely be our starting SG after a month or two regardless of his defensive capability, we need this guy & Thornton to get every opportunity to improve. If Baron & Thornton keep the defense occupied, i think its pretty likely that Gordon will score in the 17-18ppg range most nights.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope he gets the time but with Mobley and Ricky also being able to play SG he might be hard pressed especially in the beginning of the season somewhat to what Thornton experienced last season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think he will slice into Ricky's minutes a pretty good bit. As already mentioned, Gordon would likely be a better compliment not only to Baron, but the rest of the starters.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I think he will slice into Ricky's minutes a pretty good bit. As already mentioned, Gordon would likely be a better compliment not only to Baron, but the rest of the starters.


EJ's house in LA is right next to Baron's, so they should be working on chemistry already.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If he can average even just 11 a game rookie year, I'd be happy. If he goes for 20 a game, there's no doubt he'd be close to the Rookie of the Year award.


----------



## Eyeslack (Sep 21, 2008)

I really like this rookie a lot.. I followed him through out his freshmen year at Indiana. He's definitely making the rookie sophomore game this season, along with his teammate Al Thornton.. Coach Dunleavy has made it clear that EG will be in the rotation right off the bat. Can't wait for the season to start!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm going to have to go lower than I would have initially due to the addition of Davis, so instead of saying 22-23 mpg, 11-12 ppg & 2.5 rpg, I'm going to say he'll be somewhere around 15-17 mpg, 8-9 ppg and about 1.5 rpg. Either way, I still think he'll shoot well: 44% FG, 40% 3PT, 86% FT.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Too many gaurds in front of him.... Dont know why you guys scooped up Ricky D..... He will only hinder EG's growth...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think he'll get more playtime in the 2nd half and put up Al Thornton numbers.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> i'll be really optomistic and say:
> 
> 20-22mpg
> 12-14ppg
> ...



actual stats:

32mpg
14.2ppg
43.3% fg
37% 3pt
87% ft
2.5rpg
2.5apg
1 spg
.4bpg
1.9 topg

not exact, but damn close.....give me a cookie...


----------

